# Anyone else's poodle wear a backpack?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This was Peggy's Christmas gift to my husband. We won't be putting anything in it until she's fully grown, except maybe a roll or two of poop bags. But I'd like her to eventually carry an emergency kit for their adventures together in our sprawling wilderness backyard.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Certain that Peggy is learning some very useful thing. I think I will try that with Asta. He could carry water and my medicine when we are out and about. Plus, he is always excited to learn.new things.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

If Jessie were big enough, I bet she'd love a backpack. She loves having a job to do on her walks, so I make due with occasionally letting her carry her tennis ball.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

That is a nice backpack, good job Peggy for tolerating it!
Evie wheres a backpack when we go hiking.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

My poodle wears a pack when my wife and I go backpacking. It works well. He clips trees occasionally due to the extra width, but that is to be expected. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Certain that Peggy is learning some very useful thing. I think I will try that with Asta. He could carry water and my medicine when we are out and about. Plus, he is always excited to learn.new things.


That's a good idea! Soft bottles with a flat shape would fit great in this pack, and wouldn't have any uncomfortable edges. I might get a couple of these: https://www.rei.com/product/862507/vapur-element-water-bottle-24-fl-oz

They come in various sizes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

rkj__ said:


> My poodle wears a pack when my wife and I go backpacking. It works well. He clips trees occasionally due to the extra width, but that is to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like he's loving life! That pack fits great.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

EVpoodle said:


> That is a nice backpack, good job Peggy for tolerating it!
> Evie wheres a backpack when we go hiking.


I was surprised, actually! I figured we'd have to slowly acclimate her to the sensation of wearing it, but she sat so patiently as I put it on, even tolerating all my fiddling with the straps.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Zesti_V said:


> If Jessie were big enough, I bet she'd love a backpack. She loves having a job to do on her walks, so I make due with occasionally letting her carry her tennis ball.


I bet Jessie looks adorable with her tennis ball! Peggy sometimes decides to bring a toy on her walks or toilet breaks and it cracks me up. 

My last dog, Gracie, briefly wore a backpack, but it slipped down under her belly. I should have invested in a better one. 

She was pretty small at the time. Maybe 9 lbs? They do make pretty tiny versions! Could carry a poop bag or two


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor used to wear a Ruffwear Approach back pack as his service dog vest. I can't remember exactly what I did, but I do remember sewing part of the backpack closed so that it was not so deep. He used to carry dog stuff and my wallet, so I was not burdened with a purse. Wilson just has a small cape by Bold Lead Design that attaches to the back of his harness. The only problem I ever had was that the Ruffwear back pack was too wide for the dog to navigate small airplanes. So, once I knew it was going to be an issue I just removed the pack before boarding.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Charmed said:


> Sailor used to wear a Ruffwear Approach back pack as his service dog vest. I can't remember exactly what I did, but I do remember sewing part of the backpack closed so that it was not so deep. He used to carry dog stuff and my wallet, so I was not burdened with a purse. Wilson just has a small cape by Bold Lead Design that attaches to the back of his harness. The only problem I ever had was that the Ruffwear back pack was too wide for the dog to navigate small airplanes. So, once I knew it was going to be an issue I just removed the pack before boarding.


Our Charlie wears a Ruffwear backpack with a handle on top. I've trained him to support me on steep rocky downward trails and haul me up treacherous inclines when we are doing mountain hiking. I bought this type because it is the kind used by our local mountain search and rescue teams, and the harness is so well designed that the tracking dogs can be lowered or raised by helicopters with a carabiner on the handle.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

rkj__ said:


> My poodle wears a pack when my wife and I go backpacking. It works well. He clips trees occasionally due to the extra width, but that is to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a macho poodle


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charlie's Person said:


> Our Charlie wears a Ruffwear backpack with a handle on top. I've trained him to support me on steep rocky downward trails and haul me up treacherous inclines when we are doing mountain hiking. I bought this type because it is the kind used by our local mountain search and rescue teams, and the harness is so well designed that the tracking dogs can be lowered or raised by helicopters with a carabiner on the handle.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


That's a great feature! Years ago, my little Gracie fell between two rocks. It was surprisingly hard to get her out! A handle to pull straight up would have helped a great deal.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Charlie the Poodle continues his outdoor adventures here in the British Columbia interior. Here he is wearing a stretchy, comfortable new life jacket while posing as the figurehead on my paddleboard. The next photo is of him posing at our campsite on Lake Revelstoke. He loves camping!
















Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Charlie's Person said:


> Charlie the Poodle continues his outdoor adventures here in the British Columbia interior. Here he is wearing a stretchy, comfortable new life jacket while posing as the figurehead on my paddleboard. The next photo is of him posing at our campsite on Lake Revelstoke. He loves camping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What life vest is that? How do you like it? Annie has outgrown hers and I'm trying to figure out which to buy. A lot don't seem to provide much flotation, or look super uncomfortable.


----------

